
A Hermes “thermal event” (2003) - networked
http://fanf2.user.srcf.net/hermes/doc/misc/orange-fire/
======
rkangel
To provide some context for the uninitiated: Hermes is Cambridge University's
email system. The SRCF this page is hosted on is the 'student run computing
facility' which provides certain sorts of hosting to students (it was where I
first learned how to use a Linux command line).

~~~
edwinbalani
I should add that the SRCF offers services to pretty much anyone at the
University (or its colleges), including staff and of course the students you
mentioned.

I am involved in running the SRCF nowadays. It's always encouraging to hear
that it's been beneficial as an educational aid, as well as through pure
utility!

Some people migrated their work pages to our web hosting from the University's
equivalent service, which was abruptly shut down recently [0]. This follows an
incident that got some attention on HN [1] -- chronologically at least, if not
causally as well.

[0]: [http://people.ds.cam.ac.uk/](http://people.ds.cam.ac.uk/) [1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20283922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20283922)

------
fanf2
That page dates from when we were moving our users off the old NetApp / Sun /
UW-IMAP version of Hermes onto the new Linux / Cyrus version, with a 10x quota
increase. My colleague David Carter had extended Cyrus with application-level
replication, so our new mail storage architecture was (and still is) a sharded
cluster with multi-site replication. David’s replication code was later
adopted by Fastmail and incorporated into upstream Cyrus. It was pretty
cutting-edge at the time.
[http://fanf2.user.srcf.net/hermes/doc/talks/2004-02-ukuug/](http://fanf2.user.srcf.net/hermes/doc/talks/2004-02-ukuug/)

------
weinzierl
_" In mid-April, I received a phone call from a Sun UK manager saying that Sun
were upset by this web page and would like it to be taken down. Although it
was down for a while, I have put it back since there is no reason to be
embarrassed about a machine failing after five years of heavy use. And my boss
likes this page better than he likes Sun."_

------
linksnapzz
Based on everything I've ever seen, "RED State Exception" was SUNW service
code for "you'll be needing a new system board".

